# Game



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a couple of games to keep you busy on these dreary winter days:

http://www.gamereclaim.com/2008/10/128/

http://www.gamereclaim.com/2008/11/assembler-2/

I've completed the first one and am level 20 on the 2nd...... GOOD LUCK

Jules (mrs T)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool, had to stop at 18....for now......


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I completed the first one! that was fun.

Here is a link to a game I have been addicted to for a few weeks:

http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defense/en/

You defend the canyon from attack. If you don't, the innocent civilians at the end of the canyon buy the farm.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok I want those two hours back!!

Thanks that was alot of fun. So much for getting anything done at work tomorrow.









Great post.

Brad


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow... can't believe I kept going... great game... I think my blood pressure went up


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm with Brad. Both levels complete, but don't want to look at the clock. House is dark and I believe I have missed bedtime. Uhg

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing - I really like the sensitivity of the boxes. Looks easy, until you start stacking!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok now that I'm addicted to Assembler 2 here's one that will get just about anyone in the Christmas spirit.


Rotten


This game will rid you of the frustration that Assembler 2 gave you.

Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Ok now that I'm addicted to Assembler 2 here's one that will get just about anyone in the Christmas spirit.
> 
> 
> Rotten
> ...


Now that was a good stress reliever after the first game!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the additional games.......... like I needed something else to keep me up nights!! LMAO

I need help, do they have a Gamers Anonymous?!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool games, thanks for sharing

Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

come on tonka. 
quit playing games and get back to work...

lamar


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> come on tonka.
> quit playing games and get back to work...
> 
> lamar


OK OK....... you caught me!!


----------

